# Fish Hernia?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Ouch, that's bad. Don't feed the fish with the hernia. Separate it.
try metronidazole for the other fish.

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Metronidazole.html


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

Its a prolapse, not a hernia. That's her cloaca sticking out. 

Sometimes it means there's still young in there and they're stuck. Sometimes it fixes itself, sometimes it doesn't. I'm not sure there's much that can be done.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Ah, prolapse. I thought there might be a different word for it.

I looked at her this morning and it seems to have resolved itself. Is there anything I can do to keep it from happening again?


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

The other fish in the tank still have stringy poo, so I need to find a treatment for that. Will metronidazole hurt the plants, biofilter, or snails?

I'm trying to figure out where the fish may have caught the internal parasites. Can snails or shrimp carry diseases if they have been separated from fish for a long time (2-3 months)? And doesn't a Potassium permanganate dip for plants clean off diseases along with snails and algae?


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello?


----------

